# Manufactured fireplace - What's this thing?



## shoop (May 28, 2020)

Hi,

I have a manufactured fireplace (Superior) and between the damper and log set there's this metal finned baffle or maybe heat shield like thing.   I was wondering if someone could tell me what this thing is and it's purpose?

Thank you!

Randy


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2020)

Gas fireplace? Looks like a turbulator of sorts.


----------



## shoop (May 28, 2020)

begreen said:


> Gas fireplace? Looks like a turbulator of sorts.



Yes, gas fireplace


----------



## shoop (May 28, 2020)

Model: Superior BBV-42REN

I have attached the manual but I don't see this thing in the parts breakdown.


----------



## shoop (May 29, 2020)

One more image.  Could it be for heat retention?     I'm thinking about crafting an insulated cover with safety hanging chain for the leaky damper and I was thinking about moving or altering it so I can more easily mount the cover.


----------



## DAKSY (May 31, 2020)

It may be an air flow restrictor to prevent turbulence around the pilot hood.
Too much unchecked airflow can agitate the pilot flame & move it off the 
thermocouple, & shut the gas flow off.


----------



## shoop (Jun 1, 2020)

Air flow restrictor ... that sounds right to me.  

Thanks DAKSY and begreen.


----------

